# Are these Jewels?



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

So here are two fish i got that are supposed to be "Turquoise Jewels". I assumed they mean Hemichromis bimaculatus. But, they don't have that second spot? What are these fish? Sorry, my pictures are not great. Also, is it possible to sex these guys at this age? What do I look for?


----------



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)

its look like hemichromis sp. Neon to me and its a type of jewel of course


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello Whisperer,

Cornbread is right; you have Hemichromis sp. "Neon". We don't know if this taxon is achieved through selective breeding or if it is a hybrid. Regardless, H. bimaculatus is seldom, if ever, imported.

Good luck!

Randall Kohn


----------



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah where did you get them from i want some


----------

